# Pants



## Cthulhu (Dec 20, 2002)

From a mailing list I'm on:
******************************

25 Lines From Star Wars that can be improved if you substitute the word
"Pants"

1. A tremor in the pants. The last time I felt this was in the presence
of my old master. 

2. You are unwise to lower your pants. 

3. We've got to be able to get some reading on those pants, up or down.


4. She must have hidden the plans in her pants. Send a detachment down
to retrieve them. See to it personally Commander. 

5. These pants may not look like much, kid, but they've got it where it
counts. 

6. I find your lack of pants disturbing. 

7. These pants contain the ultimate power in the Universe. I suggest we
use it. 

8. Han will have those pants down. We've got to give him more time! 

9. General Veers, prepare your pants for a surface assault. 

10. I used to bulls-eye womp-rats in my pants back home. 

11. TK-421. . . Why aren't you in your pants? 

12. Lock the door. And hope they don't have pants. 

13. Governor Tarkin. I recognized your foul pants when I was brought on
board. 

14. You look strong enough to pull the pants off of a Gundark. 

15. Luke. . . Help me take...these pants off. 

16. Great, Chewie, great. Always thinking with your pants. 

17. That blast came from those pants. That thing's operational! 

18. Don't worry. Chewie and I have gotten into a lot of pants more
heavily guarded than this. 

19. Maybe you'd like it back in your pants, your highness. 

20. Your pants betray you. Your feelings for them are strong.
Especially for your sister! 

21. Jabba doesn't have time for smugglers who drop their pants at the
first sign of an Imperial Cruiser. 

22. Yeah, well short pants is better than no pants at all, Chewie. 

23. Attention. This is Lando Calrissean. The Empire has taken control
of my pants, I advise everyone to leave before more troops arrive. 

24. I cannot teach him. The boy has no pants. 

25. You came in those pants? You're braver than I thought. 
--------------------------------------

Gondor has no pants. Gondor NEEDS no pants! 

1. boromir: All i want is a chance to save my pants!

2. aragorn: I do not know what strength is in my pants but I swear to
you, I will not let the White City fall.

3. legolas: I do not have the heart to tell you for the grief in my
pants is too great.

4. gollum : frooodoooooo bageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens. pants.

5. frodo: I wish the Pants had never come to me. I wish none of this
had happened.

6. gandalf: when did saruman the wise exchange pants for madness!?

7. boromir: I would have followed you my brother. My Captain. My Pants.

8. gimli: I will be dead before I see the Ring in the pants of an Elf!

9. gimli: no! not the pants!

10: aragorn: You draw far too much attention to your pants, Mr.
Underhill!

11. frodo: You've been officially labeled 'A Disturber of the Pants'.

12. bilbo: My friend, this will be a pants to remember.

13. gandalf: The pants have already left Minas Morgul.

14. saruman: So you have chosen.....Pants!

15. frodo: I know what you would say, and it would seem like wisdom,
but for the warning in my pants.

16. sam: I weren't droppin' no pants, sir!

17. aragorn: If by my life or death I can protect you, I will. *kneels*
You have my pants.

18. aragorn: Lets hunt us some Pants!

19. frodo: can you protect me even from your pants?

20. galadriel: ...But the pants of men are easily corrupted...

21. bilbo: I want to see pants again, Gandalf, pants! 

22. elrond: I was there when the pants of men failed!

23. frodo: What's the elvish word for pants?

24. haldir: The dwarf breathes so loud, we could have shot him in the
pants.

25. legolas: He is no mere ranger. He is Aragorn, son of Arathorn, and
heir to the throne of Gondor. You owe him your pants! 

*******************************

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

OK, this is the work of a sick mind.


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *OK, this is the work of  sick pants. *


Aren't you carrying it a bit far?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Aren't you carrying it a bit far? *



LOL! Now I've identified two sick minds!


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *LOL! Now I've identified two sick pants! *



LOL, wouldn't that make them a pair of pants? 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
--Dave


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

> "Outside of pants, a book is a man's best friend. Inside of pants, it's too dark to read."



Two can play at this game!


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Two can pant at this game! *



I am sooooooooooooo impressed, that I am panting with excitement. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 30, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 2, 2003)

This thread is pantently unique


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This thread is pantently  UNIQUE *




Is that where U nique up and PANT when he's not looking?:rofl: 
--Dave


----------



## Kirk (Jan 2, 2003)

Okay, I  have my tomatoes ready now ... just be warned.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 2, 2003)

see when i talk about issues i am talking of stuff like this lol


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Okay, I  have my pants ready now ... just be warned. *



It gets worse all the time!


----------



## JDenz (Jan 2, 2003)

I see that


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 2, 2003)

How about some Kenpo techs:
1 Delayed Pants
2 Alternating Pants
3 Pants of Destruction
4 Deflecting pants
5 Captured Pants
6 The Pants of death
7 Checking the pants
8 Pants of Aggression
9 Attacking Pants

just a few


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2003)

When ya get to "Thrusting Pants", I'm outta here...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 2, 2003)

LOL........Thrusting Pants!


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll see your Thrusting Pants and raise you with my Charging Pants.


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 2, 2003)

So if you combine two techs 3 and 7 you end up with

Checking the captured pants.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2003)

Checkerd pants is just soooooo wrong.....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jan 3, 2003)

1.  Destructive Pants
2.  Entwined Pants 
3.  Marriage of the Pants 
4.  Ram and the Pants
5.  Escape drom the Pants 
6.  Thrusting Pants Lance 
7.  Capturing the Pants
8.  Pants of the Tiger
9.  Fatal Pants
10.  Pants of Wisdom
11.  Reprimanding the Pants
12.  Circling the Pants
13.  Entwined Pants
14.  Broken Pants
15.  Twirling Pants
16.  Piercing Pants
17.  Unfolding the Pants
18.  Defying the Pants 
19.  Escape from Pants 
20.  Twisted Pants


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *
> 18.  Defying the Pants
> *



My gut knows this technique well!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 3, 2003)

Very funny!!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 3, 2003)

Okinawa-Pants short forms:

1.  Straight Pants Attack
2.  Slanted Pants
3.  Outward Pants
4.  Pants Fall Attack
5.  Shifting Pants
6.  Spring Pants
7.  Twisted Pants
8.  Short Pants
9.  Side Pants
10. Pants
11. Pants
12. Pants

The last three don't work out so well, since the names are single words 

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 3, 2003)

The first 3 WC forms would be

1.Siu Nin Tau or Little Pants Form
2 Chum kiu  or Seeking the pants
3 Biu Jee or Thrusting pants


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *The first 3 WC forms would be
> 
> 1.Siu Nin Tau or Little Pants Form
> ...



Dont forget Sticky Pants!  Not a form, but still!


Man, I can't believe I'm participating in this thread.
:iws: 

:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh.  I'm surprised it took Kirk this long to contribute to this thread 

And let's not forget:  the 64 Pants of Pekiti Tirsia.

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Heh.  I'm surprised it took Kirk this long to contribute to this thread
> 
> And let's not forget:  the 64 Pants of Pekiti Tirsia.
> ...



Kirk was trying to pretend he's too mature for this thread. That such simple and juvenile humor was beneath him.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Kirk was trying to pretend he's too mature for this thread. That such simple and juvenile humor was beneath him.  *



Of course!  You're such a child!!:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 3, 2003)

Lol, Kirk what are you on about, this is exactly your kinda thread! :rofl:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Heh.  I'm surprised it took Kirk this long to contribute to this thread
> 
> And let's not forget:  the 64 Pants of Pekiti Tirsia.
> ...



Or the 108 pants of Shaolin.
--Dave


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Of course!  You're such a child!!:rofl: *




C'mon Kirk, don't get your PANTS in a twist.....

Ooh there's that technique again.......

TWISTED PANTS.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 6, 2003)

You're all goofs... I love it.

And I have to toss in this gem from my old jiujitsu instructor (appropriately pantsed of course),

Great Pants Reap throw (from Great Outer Reap, or sweep, for those who don't take or haven't taken j.j.)

Keep it coming guys, I'm laughing too hard to think of anything new!


----------



## Seig (Jan 8, 2003)

All Martial Arts can be panted, with a little work.
Take the Kenpo Forms and sets and you have a wardrobe:
Short Pants 1
Long Pants 1
etc..
The sets,
Star Pants, Finger Pants, Kicking Pants, Blocking Pants, Stick Pants, etc..
What about Pen Jak?
Broken Pants, Straight Pants, Pant Stepping aka Triangle Pants
JJ?
Break Pants, Guard Pants, Mount Pants, Arm Pants, Pant Bars
Think about, you'll be panting over the possibilities.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *All Martial Arts can be panted, with a little work.
> Take the Kenpo Forms and sets and you have a wardrobe:
> Short Pants 1
> ...




HUH! HUH! HUH! HUH!
Don't worry, it's just me panting.
 
--Dave


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *HUH! HUH! HUH! HUH!
> Don't worry, it's just me panting.
> 
> --Dave *



:shrug:  *hisssssssss*


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 10, 2003)

How about the good old Pant and Arm Choke?  (if it's already been mentioned, then I apologize)

And add Pant to any type of punch... think about it for a second, and tell me that I'm not the only one who thinks that it sounds utterly WRONG.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *How about the good old Pant and Arm Choke?  (if it's already been mentioned, then I apologize)
> 
> And add Pant to any type of punch... think about it for a second, and tell me that I'm not the only one who thinks that it sounds utterly WRONG. *



What about when you insert the 'P' word into the full descriptive name of just about any kind of strike? Horizontal PANT elbow. Thrusting PANT knee. They all sound soooo panting wrong.


--Dave


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 13, 2003)

No kidding.


----------

